# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм > Рыбалка и Охота >  Зимние прикормки

## voytyuk-8989

Привет всем! Есть здесь поклонники рыбалки? Если да, то помогите пожалуйста советом. Где можно купить зимние прикормки что [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Никак не могу найти их. Может кто знает где они продаются (магазин или ларек на рынке)?

----------

